# Going old school got ?'s



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok new to all this so bare with me please. Looking to purchase an older Chevy such as K20 or K30 SRW. Wanted to buy one already with plow but its getting harder and harder to find one thats not all rusted out which I understand on something that old. So I am looking at just the trucks by themselves now with no plow. Year range would be from 74-87. I have no idea on the plows. Thats where I need advice and have some questions:

- Do they even make mounts to the frame for these anymore or do you have to fab them yourself? If so whats an avg price?

- Trying to stay in say $1000 range for plow setup so what would be some good choices and what should I look for? I dont want a little plow but dont need to start out with the best either. I will work my way up there as Im a noob yet.

- Is plowing with a 4sp as bad as it sounds? Lol.

I appreciate any answers. Im sure yall hate us noobs but we're getting there!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Why? ......


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Plowing with a 4 spd

I plow with a 5 speed have for 24 years I hate the autos.

If you drive a standard youl be fine if you drive an auto you will HATE the standard


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Instead of spending money on an old potentially problem ridden truck, why not just use that truck in your sig, or go for a more decently used one.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The 73-87/91 K20/K30 is an excellent plowing platform. EFI was available factory 87 up, and is a relatively easy upgrade for earlier trucks. Around here there are still Fisher complete setups available for that generation truck. Usually need some TLC, but workable. 

As for plowing with a stick......I've done it, and thousands others have also. Automatic is my first choice, but nothing wrong with stick.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Nothing wrong with running an old school solid axle truck to save the '02 Chris as long as you start with something decent, which isn't alway easy to find and I'm sure you already know the nicer they are the more they cost... especially when you get into a K30. So it takes some searching to find the right specimen but once you do they're tough to beat for obvious reason which you know..

Avoid the old SM465 4-speeds, you won't like it at all.



Finding a mount is no problem, you can still buy them new from several of the plow manufactures and used are still plentiful and fairly priced


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

B&B;1068768 said:


> Nothing wrong with running an old school solid axle truck to save the '02 Chris as long as you start with something decent, which isn't alway easy to find and I'm sure you already know the nicer they are the more they cost... especially when you get into a K30. So it takes some searching to find the right specimen but once you do they're tough to beat for obvious reason which you know..
> 
> Avoid the old SM465 4-speeds, you won't like it at all.
> 
> Finding a mount is no problem, you can still buy them new from several of the plow manufactures and used are still plentiful and fairly priced


Howd you know my name? Lol.

Its for sure not going on the HD because I just dont want that stress on it. Tbars are cranked now and plow will sag to point where tires will rub. Then Im getting bags upfront also and I want another older Chevy. I had a 79 I built about 6 years ago and I miss it. Miss mudding and climbing and all that. Wanting another BBC since this one has got me spoiled.

Why wont I like the SM465? They didnt make any other manual trans for those years did they? NV werent until later IIRC.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

496 BB;1068818 said:


> Howd you know my name? Lol.


Yeah I knew that'd get ya. Keep an eye out for a PM. 



496 BB;1068818 said:


> Why wont I like the SM465? They didnt make any other manual trans for those years did they? NV werent until later IIRC.


The 465's weren't synchronized in reverse which makes plowing with one a pain in the you know what. And reverse is low so getting any decent ground speed is nill. After a few plowing events you'd find a Turbo 400 would make you much happier.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Yea if I could find a Th400 Id be all over it but the hard part is finding the adapter plate for the Th400 and a NP205 case. Not at all common combo. Find me a truck Mike...lol.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

496 BB;1068837 said:


> Yea if I could find a Th400 Id be all over it but the hard part is finding the adapter plate for the Th400 and a NP205 case. Not at all common combo. Find me a truck Mike...lol.


Don't need the NP the old cast iron gear TC fits and is bullet proof. If yo want a mudder get the old case


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i loce plowing with my 5 speed nothing better in my opinion. i have plowed in an auto and i was so use to pushing up for first i kept hitting park! reverse for some reason was 1st gear in my mind to! any ways i hate autos for plowing. also im pretty sure a np205 will bolt a a 400 because people do it in mud trucks all the time. the truck years that you are looking at are either going to have a np203 or a 241c transfer case its one i the 2 i have seen both in thoes trucks!


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Actually after 80 they were most likely a 208 tcase. Im fine with that for now. Im looking more towards a SBC with a Th400 and any case besides a 203...had one and that thing was a PITA. Gotta transfer to part time and blah blah blah. Its also HUGE. Gotta line on a few now one being in pieces but has all new metal. We will see what happens. Been looking south too since all these trucks up here all rust buckets anymore. People cant take care of their trucks it appears. Thanks for all the help guys and if anyone has a line on a plow within 200 miles from central Ohio let me know. Looking to stay around the $1500 mark if at all possible. Ill upgrade once I learn the industry ropes. Shouldnt take long (maybe couple years) as Im already been a business owner for many years...least Im hoping not. Plus I got a BUNCH of pros around here to help out!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

plowatnight;1069988 said:


> Don't need the NP the old cast iron gear TC fits and is bullet proof. If yo want a mudder get the old case


Not quite sure what you're stating, '73-'87 T-cases were ALL NP cases since they were all built by New Process.



the new boss 92;1069996 said:


> im pretty sure a np205 will bolt a a 400 because people do it in mud trucks all the time.


 Sure why not, plenty of trucks were equipped with the T400/205 combo right from GM. Problem is you still need the T400/205 adapter plate and 32 spline input shaft (that are both highly sought after and tough to locate) as Chris mentioned to do it.



the new boss 92;1069996 said:


> the truck years that you are looking at are either going to have a np203 or a 241c transfer case its one i the 2 i have seen both in thoes trucks!


You didn't see a '73-'87 with a 241, they weren't introduced until the '88 model year.

I already detailed it for Chris in a PM but here's the basic Cliff notes...


'73-'79 K10 or K20 and the majority of K30's with an auto will get you an NP203. There were a few K30's built with the T400/NP205 these years but not too many.

'73-'79 K10/20 or 30 with a manual will get you the NP205. Although an NP203 was an option behind a manual in '73 and '74 only. One of the worse combos ever in a GM truck.

'80 model year will be an NP205 regardless of weight class or trans choice. However there were some left over '79 combination trucks that were sold as an early '80 model year so you can have a truck with an NP203 that's labeled as an '80 model year so you have to know what you're looking at.

'81-'87 K10's and 20's will have an NP208 regardless of trans. K30's will have the NP205 regardless of trans choice. *

There were a few model year overlaps on the drivetrain combinations and non standard combos over these generations of trucks but these are the basics.

* The "C/K" designation was phased out in '86 so technically starting in '87 they were referred to as a "V" (4WD) or an "R" (2WD) to make way for the new C/K body style that was introduced in '88.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

b&b that sounds about right now, my buddy has an 84 4 wheel drive 1500 and he has a 241c but might have been swapped because his truck with in alot of accidents before h go ahold of it so make sence now thanks for clairifying that for me


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

B&B;1070123 said:


> [*]'73-'79 K10 or K20 and the majority of K30's with an auto will get you an NP203. There were a few K30's built with the T400/NP205 these years but not too many.
> 
> [*]'73-'79 K10/20 or 30 with a manual will get you the NP205. Although an NP203 was an option behind a manual in '73 and '74 only. One of the worse combos ever in a GM truck.
> 
> ...


Showoff 

Find me anything yet Mike? Went to look at another pile of duecie. Not sure why noone can be honest and state what it really is. Starting to think this is not going to happen this year


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

496 BB;1070189 said:


> Showoff
> 
> Find me anything yet Mike? Went to look at another pile of duecie. Not sure why noone can be honest and state what it really is. Starting to think this is not going to happen this year


I went threw the same thing, wanted a old solid axle Chevy that was good enough to put a new plow on but it was almost impossible to find what I wanted, so the next step was to build one.

I started with a solid frame and went from there, I have close to $10,000 in it . It's way over budget (almost done), but it's one of a kind. Give's ya something to think about.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Have to go look at them all Chris. One guys opinion of "nice condition" is another mans junk pile.

I'll sell you my '87 but not for nowhere near the price range you're looking in.  Been watching for a '69-'72 for about a year now myself. Found one a while ago that was worth every cent of the $8500 asking price. Should have bought it when I had the opportunity, would have been an outstanding foundation. 



CAT 245ME;1070202 said:


> I went threw the same thing, wanted a old solid axle Chevy that was good enough to put a new plow on but it was almost impossible to find what I wanted, so the next step was to build one.
> 
> I started with a solid frame and went from there, I have close to $10,000 in it . It's way over budget (almost done), but it's one of a kind. Give's ya something to think about.


Same here, many times and many trucks over the last 15 years. It's not what you buy it's what you build.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well now---I'm glad I clicked on this thread.Mike--I guess I should have told you my plans for the removal of the drivetrain from my 88 V30,the dedicated plow and salting truck of mine from the last 10 years or so.I had to retire the Death Wobbler as I called it because the rust was becoming too much for safety anymore.I just sold the 350, but the rebuilt Turbo 400 and NP transfer case along with both axles are still for sale.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

I swear you have to be ****** to post on Craigslist. Just got done telling someone that they are severley ******** and should be trading for a short bus instead of outright sale. Says its a 14" lift on 36" tires that are barley not tucking. Riiiiight try 6-9" lift tardo. If they are lying about that I can only imagine what else is wrong.

What happened to truck trader! I hate CL....its like all past contestants of the Jerry Springer Show sell stuff there.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

496 BB;1070239 said:


> I swear you have to be ****** to post on Craigslist. Just got done telling someone that they are severley ******** and should be trading for a short bus instead of outright sale. Says its a 14" lift on 36" tires that are barley not tucking. Riiiiight try 6-9" lift tardo. If they are lying about that I can only imagine what else is wrong.
> 
> What happened to truck trader! I hate CL....its like all past contestants of the Jerry Springer Show sell stuff there.


???????????????????????UMMM---You know how every ethnic joke starts right?Besides what I'm referring to,sometimes right here on PS,the same thing applies.For that matter,any site can have this.I happen to love CL,have things for sale on it and everyday I post my business ads there.Sure,I get some wacko's there but it's given me lots of biz.My biggest problem there is with Mr.Flagger,which I won't get into here.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Well I respect your opinion but I would NEVER advertise my business on CL. Dont want to get into a pissing match here. I respect all yall so Ill leave it at that.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103728


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

496 BB;1070239 said:


> I swear you have to be ****** to post on Craigslist. Just got done telling someone that they are severley ******** and should be trading for a short bus instead of outright sale. Says its a 14" lift on 36" tires that are barley not tucking. Riiiiight try 6-9" lift tardo. If they are lying about that I can only imagine what else is wrong.
> 
> What happened to truck trader! I hate CL....its like all past contestants of the Jerry Springer Show sell stuff there.


I guess you didn't know what all the ????????????????????? were for.Wandering minds want to know---what does CL have to do with this thread?


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

tuney443;1070427 said:


> I guess you didn't know what all the ????????????????????? were for.Wandering minds want to know---what does CL have to do with this thread?


It was more or less a rant. I will assume that you werent aware I was looking for a truck on CL as thats where the rant came from. Its hard to find honest people on there I THINK. You may think otherwise and that why I said lets drop it. Its no big deal. I apologize if I offended you.

Stik208....thanks for the link bud. That sure is a nice one and I PMed him.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

496 BB;1070455 said:


> It was more or less a rant. I will assume that you werent aware I was looking for a truck on CL as thats where the rant came from. Its hard to find honest people on there I THINK. You may think otherwise and that why I said lets drop it. Its no big deal. I apologize if I offended you.
> 
> Stik208....thanks for the link bud. That sure is a nice one and I PMed him.


No,you didn't really offend me,I was just perplexed as to how CL got into the mix.Again though,you should keep an open mind---there are different types of people EVERYWHERE and on all sites.Not to toot my own horn,but I'm too honest for my own good sometimes I think and I have had tons of transactions over the years with honest clients,purchasers,and sellers from CL.Being completely free,it bolsters my high priced advertising nicely for exposure.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

B&B;1070123 said:


> Not quite sure what you're stating, '73-'87 T-cases were ALL NP cases since they were all built by New Process.
> 
> you're right sorry, I always think of the NP as the alum w/ chain, and the 203 cast iron as old school, My mistake, however, I'm partial to the gear to gear because they have never cost' me the $$$ that the one that "chucked" in my '81 and my tranny guy had to peice 3 different TCs' together to get one good one ! ! Not a happy checkbook day.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

B&B;1070123 said:


> Not quite sure what you're stating, '73-'87 T-cases were ALL NP cases since they were all built by New Process.
> 
> Sure why not, plenty of trucks were equipped with the T400/205 combo right from GM. Problem is you still need the T400/205 adapter plate and 32 spline input shaft (that are both highly sought after and tough to locate) as Chris mentioned to do it.
> 
> ...


Should we be anticipating a quiz?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Only if we're grading on a very generous curve.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Whats your thoughts on the 90's Ford F250 and plowing? Are their front ends strong? What year did they stop making the solid fronts on the 250? All 350s were straight correct? Thanks.


----------

